#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Монастырь Тамкрабок - избавление от привязанности к алкоголю и наркотикам

## Thaitali

Монастырь Тамкрабок - избавление от привязанности к алкоголю и наркотикам
http://patriotov.net/thailand/28-tha...shans-na-zhizn
http://www.thamkrabok.net/index.html

----------


## Дубинин

> Монастырь Тамкрабок - избавление от привязанности к алкоголю и наркотикам
> http://patriotov.net/thailand/28-tha...shans-na-zhizn
> http://www.thamkrabok.net/index.html


Вот- вот, а если не получилось, чего..: (стать, спокойным, счастливым, умным, богатым, не бояться смерти,бросить пить-курить...), так буддизм же не об этом!! не об счастье в энтой жизни вообще!! )))

----------


## Фил

> Вот- вот, а если не получилось, чего..: (стать, спокойным, счастливым, умным, богатым, не бояться смерти,бросить пить-курить...), так буддизм же не об этом!! не об счастье в энтой жизни вообще!! )))


А может получится чего?

----------


## Дубинин

> А может получится чего?


Да, это я так,чисто для запаха.., пусть получается!)) (а если получится- тогда буддизм "причём" и об "этом")))

----------


## Thaitali

по моему опыту, многие приезжают на Випассану, пытаясь избавится от этих привязанностей. Это оочень тяжело для всех. Имхо, лучше сначала съездить в этот монастырь и очиститься на более грубом уровне, а потом уже другие практики. Тем более, что по отзывам результат очень хороший, 99% излечения и практически бесплатно. И хорошая возможность строго соблюдать 5 нравственных предписаний.

----------

Дубинин (17.02.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> Тем более, что по отзывам результат очень хороший, 99% излечения и практически бесплатно.


Конечно хороший - второй раз никого не берут )

----------

